
Get Out While You Can: Why Young Americans Should Consider Moving Abroad - pmoriarty
http://www.alternet.org/culture/get-out-while-you-can-why-young-americans-should-consider-moving-abroad?paging=off&current_page=1#bookmark
======
JPLeRouzic
So the article argues that life is better in EU?

Life in France is getting harder and harder, 50% of adults between 20 to 65
years old do not work (there is only 17M workers for 31M people) and even for
workers, there is a tremendous difference in living standard between
"insiders" in big companies or administrations and "outsiders".

I did not went to Germany recently but it seems that most "ordinary people"
are also poor people, they invented mini jobs at ~$500 per month and even
~$120 for immigrants. Ordinary people in Netherlands seems also to have some
hard time with small salaries.

So please, do not pretend that what happens in USA is the sole fault of only
one politician. Replacing him with another will not change anything.

This is a small world and what we really need is some kind of new frontier,
which is alas nowhere in sight.

